# Sänger Anaconda MST-10000 Basecamp Hammerpreis nur 179,99 €



## am-angelsport (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot


*Sänger Anaconda *​ *MST-10000 Basecamp *​ *[7151666]  *​ *NEU&OVP

nur 179,99 €

*​ Das  Anaconda Basecamp MST10000 ist baugleich mit dem neuen Uncle Frank´s  Home II, der wesentliche Unterschied besteht aber in den verarbeiteten  Materialien. So ist das komplette Basecamp mit dem wasserabweisenden und  atmungsaktiven MST10000 Stoff bezogen. Dieser beinhaltet Fluor Carbon  Gewebe, somit perlt das Wasser an der Außenhülle ab, wie bei einem  Wasservogel. Dieses Material verändert sich auch nicht unter ständig  wechselnden Witterungsverhältnissen, es behält seine Form und sorgt  jederzeit für ausreichend Luftzirkulation. Zudem haben wir dieses High  Tech Schirmzelt serienmäßig mit einem Heavy Duty Ground Sheet  ausgestattet. ​ Daten des *MST-10000 Basecamp:* ​ • 10.000mm Wassersäule
 • Material MST10000 Polyester
 • Maße: ca. 250 x 270 x 125 cm
 • herausnehmbares Four Season Frontpanel
 • Klarsichtfenster
 • doppelt vernähte und zusätzlich verschweißte Nähte
 • verstärkte Heringslaschen
 • 2 Klettbandrutensicherungen
 • 2 ca. 70 cm sowie 2 ca. 120 cm lange Heavy Storm Poles
 • Anaconda Metal Tent Pegs
 • herausnehmbare Heavy Duty PVC Bodenplane
 • hochwertige Transporttasche mit gepolstertem Schultergurt, hergestellt aus 210D Polyester mit     ​    wasserabweisendem PVC-Coating
 • Transportmaße: ca. 185 x 40 x 18 cm   ​ • Gewicht: ca. 14,0 kg   ​
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Saenger-Anaconda-MST-10000-Basecamp-Hammerpreis_p10992_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Saenger-Anaconda-MST-10000-Basecamp-Hammerpreis_p10992_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

